# Games that you would love to see as an anime series?



## Metalus (May 9, 2012)

For me it would have to be Mega Man X. There are so many great story lines that can be explored. X exploring his humanity and his decision to fight for the innocent instead of living peacefully, Sigma turning from maverick hunter to maverick, Zero and his past as a maverick and not knowing that Wily was his creator, etc. It would be great if it was done in a Dragonball Z Saga style format . It could even lead into a Mega Man Zero like saga where X is the villain. 

What other games would make great animes?


----------



## toiletstand (May 9, 2012)

megaman legends!
brave fencer musashi
vector man
original wild arms game


----------



## synrgy (May 9, 2012)

The correct answer is Mass Effect.


----------



## Metalus (May 9, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> megaman legends!
> brave fencer musashi
> vector man
> original wild arms game



Vector Man is so old school 



synrgy said:


> The correct answer is Mass Effect.



Completely forgot about this . Agreed to the power of x1000000


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2012)

synrgy said:


> The correct answer is Mass Effect.



Isn't a cheesy 80's cartoon good enough?



God of War if they did it right would be awesome, not sure what else off the top of my head


----------



## OhMyGoliath (May 9, 2012)

I think it would be pretty sick if FFVIII or FFIX were turned into an anime series.
They have a perfect balance of seriousness/humor to make it work. plus they are already Japanese games.


----------



## Bekanor (May 9, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> original wild arms game



This, this and more this.


I liked the Wild Arms: Twilight Venom anime but I also kind of resent it for not being based on the first game.

Although thinking about it, they would have to shoe-horn in some reason for them fighting Ragu Ragla.


To add to the list. 

Chrono Trigger.
The Metroid series (this probably wouldn't work given that they're not really story driven games and most of their entertainment value is derived from interactivity alone).
Suikoden.

I'm having a really hard time of thinking outside of RPGs for this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 9, 2012)

If they convert RPGs into anime, either do it well, or do it like the .hack series where the games and the series intertiwine together. Xenosaga wasn't too shabby either. 

In that case, there would be a ton of RPGs that can be applied here. I would like to see a Koudelka/Shadow Hearts anime actually.

EDIT: As for non RPGs, they need to do a Guilty Gear and/or Blazblue anime stat. The games are so rich in story and it can be done Street Fighter Animated Movie style.


----------



## MFB (May 9, 2012)

Oh! OH! 

Kingdom Hearts would actually be awesome to see as an anime if they could acquire rights to use Disney's characters (which I don't see happening )


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2012)

There is a Mass Effect Anime being made.


----------



## synrgy (May 10, 2012)

I may be the only one old enough to remember this, but there was a (short lived) Nintendo themed cartoon in the 80's called "Captain N and the Gamemasters" which had Metroid's Mother Brain as a recurring villain:



Man, our cartoons were terrible..


----------



## -42- (May 10, 2012)

The Anime of the Game - Television Tropes & Idioms

This would probably help you guys out.


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2012)

Man, 99% of that list is titles that never even came to the US and even some that did weren't successes but ended up with a cult following like Persona 4.


----------



## broj15 (May 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> Man, 99% of that list is titles that never even came to the US and even some that did weren't successes but ended up with a cult following like Persona 4.


 
Your the only person I have ever heard talk about Persona 4 other than myself. They could probably make any Shin Megami Tensei game into an Anime. I would really like to see Metal Gear Solid made into an anime as well.


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2012)

I know there's a rather thick Metal Gear Solid paperback trade, with a really neat art style that's watercolor-esque mixed with traditional linework, but I think it's still just the game's plot done out kind of shot-for-shot.


----------



## Cyntex (May 10, 2012)

Bayonetta would be cool as an anime, sooo over the top.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 10, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I may be the only one old enough to remember this, but there was a (short lived) Nintendo themed cartoon in the 80's called "Captain N and the Gamemasters" which had Metroid's Mother Brain as a recurring villain:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, our cartoons were terrible..




Yeah I remember Captain N. That was so hillariously bad, but it was about games so I had to watch it. 

-42-'s link is awesome. It should make all the Shin Megami Tensei fans happy too as Persona 3 and 4 have anime adaptations (and 4 is actually very good too). And there's a whole heap good and great ones there too (as well as a whole heap of mediocre ones like Ninja Gaiden and Tekken and terrible ones like Samurai Showdown non/Warriors Rage). 

As for Bayonetta, considering Devil May Cry and Sengoku Basara anime actually happened, this may be a possibility in the not too distant future... hopefully...


----------



## Metal_Webb (May 10, 2012)

If you're gonna do a Bayonetta anime, you need a Dante's Inferno one. They did a film, but a full series would be good. There was also rumours of there being a couple of sequels made, so that would be awesome.


And anyone else see "Bully" being done as a slice of life, highshchool, harem series?


----------



## Bekanor (May 10, 2012)

The Dante's Inferno anime was pretty mediocre. 

Granted, not the easiest transition to a non-interactive medium but even so there was very little in the way of atmosphere. The only thing putting it above, say, the Shenmue "movie" that came as a bonus disc with the xbox port of Shenmue 2 was that it wasn't just cinematic sequences chopped out of the game and transitioned with footage of in-game action sequences. 

Ooh!

Shenmue would make for a sick anime series, it could even live out its intended lifespan in that medium since it doesn't look there's going to be another game ever again.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 17, 2012)

Katawa Shoujo. I mean, it is a game.. Right?


----------



## Don Vito (May 17, 2012)

Metalus said:


> For me it would have to be Mega Man X. There are so many great story lines that can be explored. X exploring his humanity and his decision to fight for the innocent instead of living peacefully, Sigma turning from maverick hunter to maverick, Zero and his past as a maverick and not knowing that Wily was his creator, etc. It would be great if it was done in a Dragonball Z Saga style format . It could even lead into a Mega Man Zero like saga where X is the villain.
> 
> What other games would make great animes?





But seriously,

Dead Rising and Blazblue would be my choices. A Megaman Legends anime would also work out really well.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SpaceDock (May 17, 2012)

Castlevania!


----------



## broj15 (May 17, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> But seriously,
> 
> Dead Rising and Blazblue would be my choices. A Megaman Legends anime would also work out really well.





I liked those little anime cut scenes in Megaman X4 .... But then again I was about 12 when I played that game 

Kinda OT but did anyone else feel like the game punished you by being ridiculously difficult if you chose to play as Zero Instead of X?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 17, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


>




Lou Albano's death in 2009 was criminally overlooked.


----------



## Don Vito (May 18, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Kinda OT but did anyone else feel like the game punished you by being ridiculously difficult if you chose to play as Zero Instead of X?



No I thought the game was easier with Zero to be honest. The game is incredibly easy either way compared to the other Megaman X games.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 18, 2012)

...pong


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 18, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...pong


 


Close enough.


----------



## texshred777 (May 19, 2012)

The Witcher
Dragon Age
Deus Ex
Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Don Vito (May 20, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Deus Ex


Ghost in the Shell maybe?? I actually don't know very much about Deus Ex to make out any small details, but they have similar vibes.(I've only played a small amount of Human Revolution)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 20, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I liked those little anime cut scenes in Megaman X4 .... But then again I was about 12 when I played that game
> 
> Kinda OT but did anyone else feel like the game punished you by being ridiculously difficult if you chose to play as Zero Instead of X?


Yeah, and I kick ass with Zero. Try it with Zero and don't get any sub/heart tanks.


I too would love a Megaman X anime.
BTW this vid gave me an idea. A MMX Prequel playing as Maverick Zero. 

Metal Gear-every game into one giant series.
Final Fantasy VII
Zelda


----------



## phrygian12 (May 22, 2012)

broj15 said:


> . I would really like to see Metal Gear Solid made into an anime as well.


 

Another one of Kojima's that I can picture as an anime easily would be " Snatcher" That'd be a really kick ass mini series right there.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 22, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Ghost in the Shell maybe?? I actually don't know very much about Deus Ex to make out any small details, but they have similar vibes.(I've only played a small amount of Human Revolution)


there is a ghost in the shell game on the orig playstation and it is actually pretty good.

if you look sometimes they make games for the japanese market that never make it to the states. one i wanted to see were the inital d games cause i love that anime series.


----------



## phrygian12 (May 22, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> there is a ghost in the shell game on the orig playstation and it is actually pretty good.
> 
> if you look sometimes they make games for the japanese market that never make it to the states. one i wanted to see were the inital d games cause i love that anime series.



I've played that Ghost in the Shell game a long time ago, it's just basically a third tank(person) shooter, your in a robot going around taking out enemies and what not, it was pretty fun at the time....probably a horrible game now if you've never played it before. 

There's also another one for the PS2, which I never really got to play, but you're able to play as the Major. Both of them have been released here in the States. 

The reason is not only licensing issues, but the fact that it may not sell here in the states...and most of them are kind of bad anyway. 

I have Extreme Stage, it kinda blows. Then again I'm not really into racing games. I also have A.C.E.R and honestly it completely sucks imo. The controls are horrible, all you do really is just dash,dash,dash. Your specials are just a cut scene, they don't even bother animating the characters very much during those cut scenes. it gets annoying to use them after a while.

I do like Gundam battlefield record 0081, now if I could only understand what they're saying. Well the story is kinda predictable, you kinda figure it out when you beat the game or go look for a transcript of the story online somewhere. It's pretty much like Cross Fire, but with good controls, slightly better graphics and a pretty okay story. 

I think those days of Japan having really cool games are over.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 24, 2012)

Starcraft


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2012)

Starcraft actually makes me think about Command & Conquer as an anime could be cool since you could go back and forth between NOD and GDI forces and show all the different units and shit.


----------



## Choop (May 26, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> A Megaman Legends anime would also work out really well.



This! The story and characters are great, and could easily be adapted into a show. It already has a very anime vibe to it. 

It's still disappointing that Megaman Legends 3 got cancelled. :C

Maybe League of Legends could make a good anime?


----------



## texshred777 (May 26, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Ghost in the Shell maybe?? I actually don't know very much about Deus Ex to make out any small details, but they have similar vibes.(I've only played a small amount of Human Revolution)


 
I love Ghost in the Shell. It's got a slightly different feel than Deus EX, although there are definitely similarities though.


----------



## berserker213 (May 27, 2012)

I'd like to see Metal Gear Solid or even Splinter Cell done as a series.

Rage would be a cool series, it'd probably feel like a mix of Trigun and Cowboy Bebop, or at least that's how I visualize it.

I'd also like to see a Starcraft one, or Warhammer 40k


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2012)

Borderlands could work well since each quest could be an episode and shit look at how many quests there are


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2012)

H&#955;lf-Life


----------



## Bekanor (May 28, 2012)

MFB said:


> Borderlands could work well since each quest could be an episode and shit look at how many quests there are



I don't know if the quests where you find gun parts would be very interesting.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2012)

on the atari 2600 there was this little gem...

*e.t. the extra terrestrial*

...would the worlds most notoriously known "worst game ever" also make the worst anime? i believe so.


----------



## Don Vito (May 28, 2012)

ET denwa otakuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SirMyghin (May 28, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> on the atari 2600 there was this little gem...
> 
> *e.t. the extra terrestrial*
> 
> ...would the worlds most notoriously known "worst game ever" also make the worst anime? i believe so.




Holy crap, I remember this one... I could never get past the first bit, it was like you leave the crater, then die.  Or something like that anyway.


----------



## Heliumbunny (May 31, 2012)

A well done Fire Emblem anime based off FE7 would be freaking awesome.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 1, 2012)

Was the Dante's Inferno anime any good?


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 1, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Was the Dante's Inferno anime any good?



It's ok for what it is but if you've played the game it's pretty dull by comparison. 

Even in itself it just breezes through way too much, the pacing ruins any kind of atmosphere.


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Was the Dante's Inferno anime any good?



Also, each level of Hell is animated by different teams so it looks different fairly often and I've heard that some of them look like absolute shit


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 1, 2012)

haha alright then

A local CD shop had it in the bargain bin, and I wasn't to sure about it......


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 1, 2012)

MFB said:


> Also, each level of Hell is animated by different teams so it looks different fairly often and I've heard that some of them look like absolute shit



It's also really jarring when Dante and Virgil's appearances change completely. Then again, and again and again.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 5, 2012)

All of the legacy of Kain game mainly Soul Rever, I love that game.
and then Kingdom hearts, my 2nd favorite game series,.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 6, 2012)

Apparently someone made an Animal Crossing anime:


----------

